# Off to Spain, need advice



## Yuppie (Aug 6, 2009)

Firstly let me apologise if I'm asking a stupid question, secondly this is my first ever post to a forum. Cool!

I'm off to Santander first two weeks of August for a family holiday in my MH, can anybody tell me what gas bottles I will need whilst I'm out there, what regulator I will need and where I can purchase one from. I'm currently using the red propane bottles.

Any additional information that will make my stay even more enjoyable is appreciated. 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Depending on the size of your bottles and whether you will be on electric hook up, you might manage with two bottles of gas for two weeks. 

If you haven't booked sites there is a good camping book called Guaia Iberia which has hundreds of campsites in it. We bought one in a campsite in northern Spain for about ten euro. 

Where in Spain do you plan to travel? Northern Spain is wonderful, Our favourite places were A Coruna, Bardenas Reale National Park.

Ca


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you are only going for 2 weeks why do you need to buy Spanish gas as you can take some with you.
However you can buy a full Spanish bottle for around 20 Euro plus another 25 Euro for the on/off valve, you should be able to use your existing regulator.

Mike


----------



## Yuppie (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to you both for your responses. I recon that two bottles will be more than enough for my trip, however I did have a really bad experience in Austria earlier this year. We ran out of gas on day two of the trip. Being new to motorhoming, I never even considerered that on the mainland they had different gas standards. 

Given that we were skiing, no gas meant cold cold cold..... Managed to knock up a solution by popping to the local DIY store. At least we were warm.

We are currenly staying in norther Spain, however given that the Atlantic may throw bad weather we may take a road trip to the med... I will be investing in the book, thanks for the advice.

Thanks


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Considering you use your motor home in winter and summer why not think about fitting re-fillable bottles.

I put the GasLow system in and now don't have to worry about different bottles/regulators etc.

Maybe an initial expense but recoverable or removable when you change/sell the vehicle.

If you can, get down to Salamanca. Fantastic City with a marvellous Plaza. We stayed on a site - Camping Reggio about 5 or 6k outside but with a direct bus from the campsite to the centre.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Yuppie (Aug 6, 2009)

Peter,

Thanks for the advice, I'm now looking into the viability of this.

Simon


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Gas and Spain*

The last thing you want in Spain is refillable bottles. The economics don't make any sense, you can't buy 'pure' propane (only butane or a butane/propane mix) and it's very difficult to get them refilled in Spain. Otherwise they're OK!

If you can't take enough gas with you, your only real option is to buy a Cepsa butane or propane cylinder. They're not small (13 Kg) and your gas locker may be the restricting factor. Another issue is that they're not available in every province. For example Navarra is fine but La Rioja is a no go. So is Catalunya which is a particular pain if visiting the costas; you'll need a 'jumbo' regulator that you cab buy from Gaslow or locally. Camping Gaz is everywhere - but it's not cheap (but cheaper than the UK 'cos all gas is subsidised in Spain) - and you'll need a regulator again but you can get those most anywhere.

To finish. This spring I saw 6 Kg (?) Repsol bottles in Spain. Repsol is a 'home delivery' product which you are not supposed to purchase but I can't believe these 6 Kg bottles are intended for home use. I didn't have time to investigate - anyone got any info on 'em?

Ray


----------

